# Stupid pedals!



## Spooly (6 Nov 2012)

Hi all i got my first road bike couple of weeks back now its a carrera virtuoso 2011/2012 from Halfords. It came with pedals...well i think thats what they pathetically attempt to be! anyway they have the straps on them and i can only get one foot in and then just put up with the other not being in. after a while the unstrapped foot kills as the pedal is upside down  . 

anybody know of a decent pedal? or have any up for grabs?

cheers
Matt


----------



## paul04 (6 Nov 2012)

That was the 1st job I did when I got my bike from halfords, swap the pedals, I just got some cheap pedals from the local bike shop for £6.
Then a week later I got some clipless pedals from wiggle (http://www.wiggle.co.uk/)
Pedals in halfords start from £9.99
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_566835_langId_-1_categoryId_165566


----------



## vickster (6 Nov 2012)

How much money do you have to spend, reasonable flat pedals start at around £10, e.g. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5207

or cheaper http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84499

Lots of people happily ride with straps, just make sure they are very loose, takes practice


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> How much money do you have to spend, reasonable flat pedals start at around £10, e.g. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=5207
> 
> or cheaper http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=84499
> 
> Lots of people happily ride with straps, just make sure they are very loose, takes practice


I get on with them fine, takes a bit of practice getting the foot in that you set of from.


----------



## simmi (6 Nov 2012)

Go for clipless they are a revelation got my first set for new a bike a few weeks ago.
Shimano Clipless Spd A520 Pedals, bought Shimano R064 SPD-SL Road Shoes Black 43 to go with them but have since had to fork out for a new pair in a 44 wide, an expensive mistake.
Oh and the first time you go out in the remember to twist your ankle out to release


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Nov 2012)

I've done 4000 miles on cheap toeclip pedals over the past 2.5 years.
In this past week i've fitted clipless pedals on my three bikes and love them!!

The only downside ... my cycling shoes are for summer use, and with two pairs of socks on this mornings 30 miler at -2c
was painful on the toes. 
Also the "two sided" pedals on the mountain bike "self level" cleat side up, which is annoying when i'm cycling home in work shoes.


----------



## simmi (6 Nov 2012)

> The only downside ... my cycling shoes are for summer use, and with two pairs of socks on this mornings 30 miler at -2c


Yeah get the same, have bought overshoes and sealskinz socks, better but still a few white toes after 33 miles


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Nov 2012)

I agree with the advice to go for SPD's Matt - but before you go that route keep persevering with what you have. Pedals with toe clips take some getting used to and the secret is to just use your toes to flip the pedal over and then insert your foot. Make sure the straps are not too tight to impede your foot going in or out.
Strangely SPD's are referred to as Clipless (because they don't have toe clips) even though you clip in to them.


----------



## Spooly (6 Nov 2012)

the straps make it top heavy so it just naturally want to go to the floor when i spin it over with my foot should they spin so easily ??


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> the straps make it top heavy so it just naturally want to go to the floor when i spin it over with my foot should they spin so easily ??


If they didn't spin easily they would create more friction and take some of the energy you create away from going to the rear wheel.


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (6 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> the straps make it top heavy so it just naturally want to go to the floor when i spin it over with my foot should they spin so easily ??


 
Yes, that's normal.
I usually kept my right foot in and got quiet adept at "launching" by pushing down on the "upsidedown" left while pulling up with the
already clipped in right, then once moving at 8-10mph i'd flip the left pedal and in.
My straps were set to "slightly grip" my shoes and i never altered them, (unless using different shoes).


----------



## Easytigers (6 Nov 2012)

+1 for clipless. Have Shimano M520s on both my bikes. They're reliable and easy to clip and out of. Had my reservations at first but once I got them on (and fell over slowly...you'll find out) they're brilliant!


----------



## PpPete (6 Nov 2012)

It took me a long time to learn how to flip the pedals over so as to get into toe-clips... and I persevered with it for many years.
Finally, and with great trepidation, I bought some cheap Lidl shoes and some M520s.
OMG - so much easier
And you can ignore anyone who suggests MTB pedals on a road bike is just wrong.... actually you can do or say anything you like to them, however big they are, because in MTB shoes you can run away faster than anyone in Road shoes


----------



## Spooly (6 Nov 2012)

cool thanks for the advice guys . i think ill just stick with the pedals that came with it until the weather warms up again. anybody else have the same bike as me ?


----------



## Alex808 (6 Nov 2012)

Hmm I here'd halfords road bikes are really good value, the mountain bikes I know are shocking but how are the road bikes? Apparently there really good


----------



## Spooly (6 Nov 2012)

Alex808 said:


> Hmm I here'd halfords road bikes are really good value, the mountain bikes I know are shocking but how are the road bikes? Apparently there really good


mine seems fine and put together well


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

Clipless. M520's for starting out and some MTB or touring type shoes.

Flat pedals are illegal on road bikes, by punishment of death.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2012)

Shoes and pedals will likely set the OP back £50+, may be out of budget


----------



## theloafer (7 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Clipless. M520's for starting out and some MTB or touring type shoes.
> 
> Flat pedals are illegal on road bikes, by punishment of death.


 
... have used toe-clips and straps all my cycling years( about 35) not had a prob with them can wear any shoes i like all three bikes have them fitted
tourer /boardman cx / and my carbon road..if its not broke why fix it


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2012)

theloafer said:


> ... have used toe-clips and straps all my cycling years( about 35) not had a prob with them can wear any shoes i like all three bikes have them fitted
> tourer /boardman cx / and my carbon road..if its not broke why fix it


 
So last millennium. I've been using clipless for about (gets out calculator  ) 22 years !


----------



## theloafer (7 Nov 2012)

have tried clipless just could not get away with them  and have NEVER had a clipless fall..(touch wood)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Nov 2012)

keep practicing, it does get easier. I can only cycle in boots so have only ever used toe straps on pedals (due to hypermobilty in my joints, I need the support of a boot to hold my leg above my ankle, my foot just does not do it naturally). There is a trick to them, it takes a short while to get the hang on it, longer to be able to get your feet in without looking.

As a tip, at junctions where you have had to stop, clear the junction using 1 foot in the strap (assuming you stand on one foot over the bike at the junction) and use the other pedal upside down until you are clear on the junction (and any such traffic) if possible. It helps with the confidence thing if you are finding you need to look at the pedal and deals with any potential issues at junctions from a safety point of view (sorry officer I was looking at my foot trying to get it into the pedal won't go down very well at the scene of an RTA).

I ride with them quite loose and for the first few weeks of new pedals (just had to replace my pedals after the bearings failed) I tend to leave something like a stick in the plastic becuase they are invariable squashed flatter than is useful and it takes time for them to stretch to the curve of your shoe/boot.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (7 Nov 2012)

Sounds like OP needs some practice with getting that second pedal round and the toes in, rather than buying extra kit.

I'd suggest sitting on the bike while stationary with a hand against a wall, and flick the pedal round over and over until it starts to feel more natural.

If you have super smooth soles on your shoes this maybe tricky, but you'll get the hang of it. Good luck!


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Nov 2012)

Dump them, get some 520's <£20 and some cheap Aldi shoes. See how you get on.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (7 Nov 2012)

You could move the strap on the side you can't get into so that when you're not strapped in the pedal is the right way up.


----------



## Goldenretriever (8 Nov 2012)

Spooly I hated the pedals and straps on my first bike. So decided to try clipless with I think 520's and a pair of Mtb shoes, warned that I would struggle to do long distances on small cleats. Well I am still using the same ones and have had no problems, apart from nearly falling off at the end of our drive first time out! Go for clipless you won't regret it.


----------



## Spooly (8 Nov 2012)

where are these lidl shoes !? never seen them in there


----------



## Spooly (8 Nov 2012)

520's? lol sorry i havent got a clue anyone have a link for a pair?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> 520's? lol sorry i havent got a clue anyone have a link for a pair?


 

*Here* you go


----------



## Spooly (9 Nov 2012)

ordered a pair of 520's in black and a pair of shoes one size up from what i usually wear along with a multipack of continental innertubes and handle bar plugs as halfords seem to have missed putting mine on LOL!


----------



## Electric_Andy (9 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> cool thanks for the advice guys . i think ill just stick with the pedals that came with it until the weather warms up again. anybody else have the same bike as me ?


 
Yes I bought an old Carrera off e-bay. I was pleased with everyting on it apart from the toe-clips. I did get used to getting in and out of them, but on a 20+ mile ride they hurt my feet (probably wrong size clips so the wrong part of my foot was contacting the pedal). i bought clipless 3 months ago and am now a complete convert. I still use the MTB style shoes as they are easier to walk in. Clipping in and out is easy once you get used ot it.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Nov 2012)

I still can't clip in first time to my R540 pedals and I've been using them for a few months now


----------



## Spooly (9 Nov 2012)

the shoes i got are touring shoes so i can walk in them when i get off easily


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

shoes and pedals turned up today  had a couple of goes round the block to get used to clipping in and out... dont know what all the fuss is about clipping out lol. they make pedalling alot easier!


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

just a quick question how long do the clips last on the shoes as they grind a bit when i walk on them


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> just a quick question how long do the clips last on the shoes as they grind a bit when i walk on them


 

If you are talking about MTB SPD cleats, then yes, they will outlast your shoes. 
Even after a lot of walking.


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> If you are talking about MTB SPD cleats, then yes, they will outlast your shoes.
> Even after a lot of walking.


yeah those are the ones  cheers they are sunk into the sole alot so doesnt grind that much but can hear it like standing on broken glass


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> yeah those are the ones  cheers they are sunk into the sole alot so doesnt grind that much but can hear it like standing on broken glass


 

Yeah, no need to worry. They will be fine.


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

did notice the wind goes right through the shoes which would be nice in the summer not so much now !


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> did notice the wind goes right through the shoes which would be nice in the summer not so much now !


Buy thicker socks


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

Leaway2 said:


> Buy thicker socks


yeah ill get some thermals lol


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2012)

Leaway2 said:


> Buy thicker socks


 

Indeed.. Sealskinz for example.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

...or some neoprene overshoes........or both.


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed.. Sealskinz for example.


they are a bit pricey


----------



## Tight Git (12 Nov 2012)

Planet x neoprene overshoes - bargain!


----------



## mrandmrspoves (12 Nov 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OUTEREDGE...Shoes_ET&var=610050806894&hash=item4843f37797

Lovely and toastie for £12 delivered! They fit over your shoes and have cut outs underneath so the cleats still engage.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2012)

Bit late coming to this one 
I use a virtuoso for commuting with m 520s, aldi shoes and outeredge overshoes 
Done many many miles on them and find them really comfy , you might need to read articles on getting your cleat angle right unless you happen to have hit the sweet spot for your foot angle 1st time !Took me ages to get my cleat angle and bike set up 100 % right.


----------



## Spooly (12 Nov 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Bit late coming to this one
> I use a virtuoso for commuting with m 520s, aldi shoes and outeredge overshoes
> Done many many miles on them and find them really comfy , you might need to read articles on getting your cleat angle right unless you happen to have hit the sweet spot for your foot angle 1st time !Took me ages to get my cleat angle and bike set up 100 % right.


I did wonder if I'd need to fiddle with the angle of the cleat but I put both of them towards the front and in the center seemed fine to me but only went round the block to test them so not sure if would cause problems on a longer ride ?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> they are a bit pricey


 

But worth every penny.


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> But worth every penny.


I've got them and if anything they can be too warm.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Nov 2012)

Spooly said:


> I did wonder if I'd need to fiddle with the angle of the cleat but I put both of them towards the front and in the center seemed fine to me but only went round the block to test them so not sure if would cause problems on a longer ride ?


http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/sweet-cleats-24284/
http://www.bikeradar.com/fitness/article/take-care-of-your-knees-part-2-17445/

The upshot ...
if you walk with your toes pointing out or in then its best to try and replicate the angle by adjusting your cleat angle slightly , some people like to have the cleat under the ball of the foot , for mine i have the cleat maybe 5 mm behind the ball and it works for me, you can also adjust inwards or outwards as well .
Most spd systems have plenty of float anyway but if you start to get pains on longer rides the second article is helpful.I knew i had to adjust mine within a couple of miles .


----------

